# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  [Killing Floor 2] Hit 25 in 3 mins with this map. EXP will stick

## Bearkin

Pretty easy to do. download the map, but its just spawning hanz with 1 health and killing him over and over. It works, tried and tested.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/oa...ansRevenge.zip is the map

----------


## Aries Kusanagi

I aint getting any XP from killing Hans. Can you fix that?

----------


## m14

How do you make it work in the first place? I saw like "Toogle" and stuff but what should I do? Hans arent even spawning..

----------


## m14

> Pretty easy to do. download the map, but its just spawning hanz with 1 health and killing him over and over. It works, tried and tested.
> 
> HansRevenge is the map


Hans wont spawn in my case  :Frown:

----------

